# Dragon Geno Spawn Log



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Finally breeding the dragon geno that I bred last summer. They're 5 months old and first time breeders so hopefully it works out. 

I had forgot to take pictures of them before I placed them in the tank. so I apologize for the horrible pictures.




























These pictures do them no justice. I promise once they finish breeding I'll take pictures again, this time with clear water instead of Indian almond leaves diluted waters.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yay. hopefully i can get a pair of these guys!!


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Darn, the female proves to be too big for the male to fully wrap. He loses grip of her every time they wrap, but I'm letting them both finish this courtship, thought it'll be rude to interrupt. Will breed another sibling female again in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Surprisingly some eggs were fertilized and I received 20-30 fry.


----------



## Ritingyou (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats! I'm super happy for you  Be sure to take lots of pics if you can after they hatch! It's so much fun watching them grow up plus I really want to know how they turned out with such beautiful parents!


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Ritingyou. I'm very excited myself to see how they will turn out. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

good luck. keep us posted


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay here's the promised picture of the male. Still horrible quality but at least this time you can see his reds.










I also bred him again, but with another sibling, who seems to be more dragon than the female before. Sorry for the horrible horrible horrible quality.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are the babies doin?


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

They are doing great and growing at a superb rate, 2 weeks old only and some are already growing out their anal and dorsal fins.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thats great!!!


----------

